
Ballmer on Yahoo Deal: The Bankers “screwed everything up.” - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/01/ballmer-on-yahoo-deal-the-bankers-screwed-everything-up/
======
jm4
The headline goes into as much detail as this entire article. I'm not even
kidding. The bankers "screwed everything up" isn't even a snippet of a longer
quote from the article. It's presented the exact same way in the article with
no added context or background. There's no explanation or even speculation as
to how the bankers might have "screwed everything up". This article is
complete and utter garbage.

